# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Latest coffee trend is to put butter in your coffee

## Suzanimal

Has anyone tried this? I read somewhere on the forums someone puts coconut oil in their coffee. 





> The latest trend in coffee may boost your energy and help you lose weight. Or maybe youll just throw up.
> 
> Go ahead, put some butter in your joe.
> 
> Well, not just any butter, and not just any coffee.  The butter has to be unsalted and grass-fed, and the coffee beans have to be low-toxin  not the ones you find at the supermarket or Starbucks.
> 
> Let Dave Asprey, creator of Bulletproof Coffee, explain.
> 
> The caffeine in normal coffee, Asprey says, gives you an initial buzz, but in a while youll eventually crash. His low-toxin Bulletproof Coffee, on the other hand, contains MCT oil  a blend of coconut and palm oil  and has healthy fats that keep you going for hours.
> ...

----------


## tod evans

Plain ol' black/thick Folgers for me..

Thanks anyway...

----------


## angelatc

I am going to have step in here and insist that unsalted butter is clearly the work of the devil.  

But i might try it.  Not that I expect to lose weight, but just because I want to see what it tastes like.

----------


## mrsat_98

Cannabutter

----------


## dannno

Ya I do about 1+ tbs of grass fed butter, 1+ tbs of coconut oil and about a teaspoon of MCT oil.

There is a TON of fat in my coffee, and it's great, because fat is really where you are supposed to get your energy from, not carbs and not caffeine. In fact I only do 1/2 a scoop of regular coffee and 1/2 a scoop of decaf because I don't like that much caffeine, but it's all up to the individual.

One problem is that the fat doesn't mix very well into the coffee unless you have a milk frother or blender or something.

Well, Amazon has a "milk frother" that costs about $5 that mixes the fats right in. 

I end up making something like an espresso with my aerobie coffee maker ($35 on amazon) which you can custom make your coffee with however strong you want.

Then I pour the espresso into my butter/coconut oil/mct. When it melts a little I blend it in with the frother.

Then I heat up some milk and froth it up and put it on top and pour a little bit of milk in and that is how I like it, you can make it any way you want that tastes good.

Then I top my high fat coffee off with 3-4 free range eggs and 3-4 slices of bacon.

----------


## donnay

I love my coffee with a tablespoon of coconut oil.  It makes it nice a creamy.  I believe Acala uses butter in his coffee if I am not mistaken.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Plain ol' black/thick Folgers for me..
> 
> Thanks anyway...


, I thinking of trying it ghetto style
Folgers & unsalted Kroger butter

----------


## Suzanimal

> I love my coffee with a tablespoon of coconut oil.  It makes it nice a creamy.  I believe Acala uses butter in his coffee if I am not mistaken.


Do you froth it like danno or just plop it in there? I like mine creamy too.




> Ya I do about 1+ tbs of grass fed butter, 1+ tbs of coconut oil and about a teaspoon of MCT oil.
> 
> There is a TON of fat in my coffee, and it's great, because fat is really where you are supposed to get your energy from, not carbs and not caffeine. In fact I only do 1/2 a scoop of regular coffee and 1/2 a scoop of decaf because I don't like that much caffeine, but it's all up to the individual.
> 
> One problem is that the fat doesn't mix very well into the coffee unless you have a milk frother or blender or something.
> 
> Well, Amazon has a "milk frother" that costs about $5 that mixes the fats right in. 
> 
> I end up making something like an espresso with my aerobie coffee maker ($35 on amazon) which you can custom make your coffee with however strong you want.
> ...

----------


## phill4paul

I butter my toast then dip the toast in the coffee. So, I suppose some butter ends up in there.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I am going to have step in here and insist that unsalted butter is clearly the work of the devil.  
> 
> But i might try it.  Not that I expect to lose weight, but just because I want to see what it tastes like.



I'm not really expecting to lose weight but I'm kind of coffee curious. I'll feel a little dirty buying the unsalted butter but $#@! it, ya only live once.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Cannabutter


 
Bookmarked for future reference.

----------


## angelatc

> I'm not really expecting to lose weight but I'm kind of coffee curious. I'll feel a little dirty buying the unsalted butter but $#@! it, ya only live once.


Ha! I actually have some in my fridge that y kid bought by mistake when I sent him to the store.   If it hasn't gone rancid, I may have finally found a use for it!

----------


## donnay

> Do you froth it like danno or just plop it in there? I like mine creamy too.


I have a Keurig so I put some coconut oil in my empty cup.  The hot coffee comes out and melts it, then I stir it.

----------


## torchbearer

> Plain ol' black/thick Folgers for me..
> 
> Thanks anyway...


may have to send you a pack of Community Coffee.
how much kick you want out of your coffee? your answer will make the difference between dark or new orleans blend(with chicory)

----------


## I<3Liberty

Eww, this sounds disgusting! It would make more sense to use 12 hour energy if you want a slower extended release of caffeine.  

That said, I'm not surprised especially with all the weird drink options offered at cafes. I drink my tea and coffee straight up, but I have friends that go to Starbucks and get like an expresso with a shot of vanilla, hazelnut, and then they add milk, sugar, and cream to it. They're totally ruining the coffee IMO.

----------


## Zippyjuan

Butter eats grass? (all you are doing is adding a fat to your coffee- the same as putting in half and half or creamer or cream- just being snootier about WHICH fat you add to WHICH coffee).

----------


## torchbearer

> Butter eats grass?


yes, please and thank you.

----------


## BamaAla

Bulletproof coffee. It is fairly typical in the primal community. I'm not a fan personally.

----------


## specsaregood

Ive tried most of the suggestions in this thread;  I've settled on cream or half and half and call it good morning.

----------


## lib3rtarian

About a month back, based on a friend's suggestion, I started putting a dollop of coconut oil in my coffee and used the blender (Magic Bullet) to mix it up. It turns nice and creamy. No milk needed. Now, that's the only way I would have coffee. I love it.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Eww, this sounds disgusting! It would make more sense to use 12 hour energy if you want a slower extended release of caffeine.  
> 
> That said, I'm not surprised especially with all the weird drink options offered at cafes. I drink my tea and coffee straight up, but I have friends that go to Starbucks and get like an expresso with a shot of vanilla, hazelnut, and then they add milk, sugar, and cream to it. They're totally ruining the coffee IMO.


Starbucks mocha chip frappuccinos (the ones you buy at the coffee shop, not the store bought ones) are the nectar of the Gods but I count it as a milkshake, not a coffee.

----------


## eduardo89

I misread the title as "Latest coffee trend is to put coffee in your butt"

Apparently that's actually a thing these days...

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_enema

----------


## Suzanimal

> I have a Keurig so I put some coconut oil in my empty cup.  The hot coffee comes out and melts it, then I stir it.


Jealous, I would like a Keurig but my husband said no, he would like to retire one day. I'm going to try this tomorrow.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I misread the title as "Latest coffee trend is to put coffee in your butt"
> 
> Apparently that's actually a thing these days...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_enema


Well, you'd definitely lose weight.

----------


## eduardo89

> Well, you'd definitely lose weight.


Folgers should start a line of coffee enemas.

"The best part of waking up is Folgers in your butt!"

----------


## I<3Liberty

> Jealous, I would like a Keurig but my husband said no, he would like to retire one day. I'm going to try this tomorrow.


Now that they have the newer one, you can get the older versions so cheap. My parents got me the K60/K65 from Kohl's for $60 with a coupon.




> Starbucks mocha chip frappuccinos (the ones you buy at the coffee shop, not the store bought ones) are the nectar of the Gods but I count it as a milkshake, not a coffee.


I agree; like half the stuff on their menu is dessert in a cup. My friends rave about them, but I drink coffee in the morning and don't like really sweet stuff that early and have yet to try it. 




> I misread the title as "Latest coffee trend is to put coffee in your butt"
> 
> Apparently that's actually a thing these days...
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Coffee_enema


ROFL 

There's also elephant dung coffee http://abcnews.go.com/Business/eleph...ry?id=18730668

----------


## donnay

> Jealous, I would like a Keurig but my husband said no, he would like to retire one day. I'm going to try this tomorrow.


I got it as a gift.  I also roast my own organic coffee and have reusable K-cups.  Tell him you save lots of money that way.  K-cups are expensive.

I just roasted a batch of organic Mexican Chiapas and put raw hazelnuts in so I can have a cup of hazelnut coffee with a dollop of organic coconut oil.

----------


## Suzanimal

> Now that they have the newer one, you can get the older versions so cheap. My parents got me the K60/K65 from Kohl's for $60 with a coupon.
> 
> ROFL 
> 
> There's also elephant dung coffee http://abcnews.go.com/Business/eleph...ry?id=18730668


I don't think it's the price of the machine that concerns him, I drink a lot of coffee and those pods can get pretty pricey.


I'm not cool enough for elephant dung coffee...



> The crap-punccino jokes aside


 LOL

----------


## I<3Liberty

> I don't think it's the price of the machine that concerns him, I drink a lot of coffee and those pods can get pretty pricey.


Like Donnay, I use the reusable K-Cup. It is much cheaper than the disposable k-cups and tastes better (the disposable k-cups taste like instant coffee.)

----------


## angelatc

> I don't think it's the price of the machine that concerns him, I drink a lot of coffee and those pods can get pretty pricey.
> 
> 
> I'm not cool enough for elephant dung coffee...
>  LOL



I am the cheapest person on the planet.  Practically everything I buy is secondhand.  I used several gift cards to splurge and buy a Keurig machine a few years back, and it died just a few months after the warranty ran out.  Reading the Amazon ratings, it seems that I'm not the only person who was disappointed that way.

Now I am back to a boring old Mr Coffee.

----------


## tod evans

> may have to send you a pack of Community Coffee.
> how much kick you want out of your coffee? your answer will make the difference between dark or new orleans blend(with chicory)


My poor ol' engine requires 103 octane in the morning...

(I use a 3/4 cup of grounds per pot)

They carry this at the local mom-n-pop grocers...I'll give it a try..

----------


## Suzanimal

> Folgers should start a line of coffee enemas.
> 
> "The best part of waking up is Folgers in your butt!"



LOL, gross.




> *I am the cheapest person on the planet*.  Practically everything I buy is secondhand.  I used several gift cards to splurge and buy a Keurig machine a few years back, and it died just a few months after the warranty ran out.  Reading the Amazon ratings, it seems that I'm not the only person who was disappointed that way.
> 
> Now I am back to a boring old Mr Coffee.


No you're not...trust me.

When my 15 year old Farberware perk died unexpectedly one morning I pulled out the old stovetop camping perk and used that until my husband won a coffee pot in a golf tournament. I come by $#@! in the weirdest ways.

----------


## georgiaboy

this isn't new.  what is cream, but unchurned unsalted butter?

----------


## torchbearer

> My poor ol' engine requires 103 octane in the morning...
> 
> (I use a 3/4 cup of grounds per pot)
> 
> They carry this at the local mom-n-pop grocers...I'll give it a try..


chicory will pull your eyes open.
though i'm surprised they have community coffee. hard to find outside of Louisiana- or it used to be.
Almost everyone here drinks it, and after drinking community- they couldn't drink folgers.

----------


## Danke

> I am the cheapest person on the planet.  Practically everything I buy is secondhand.  I used several gift cards to splurge and buy a Keurig machine a few years back, and it died just a few months after the warranty ran out.  Reading the Amazon ratings, it seems that I'm not the only person who was disappointed that way.
> 
> Now I am back to a boring old Mr Coffee.


I have one of those fancy pants Cuisinart machines if you want it.  Very little use as I couldn't stand all those parts that needed cleaning.

----------


## tod evans

> chicory will pull your eyes open.
> though i'm surprised they have community coffee. hard to find outside of Louisiana- or it used to be.
> Almost everyone here drinks it, and after drinking community- they couldn't drink folgers.


The Ozarks is just a hop-skip and a jump from you coonasses....

----------


## torchbearer

> The Ozarks is just a hop-skip and a jump from you coonasses....


true, been to branson and springfield.
they probably got tired of coonasses asking for it- and just decided to stock it.
If you aren't used to chicory, you may just want to start with the dark roast.

----------


## MelissaWV

As someone said, if you butter toast and dip it in your coffee you've been doing this for years.

I have an ex who always put black pepper in with the grounds, and another who loved brown sugar in his coffee, and yet another who tended to melt a peppermint in it around the holidays.  The only thing I can stand about coffee is the smell... so beyond that I have no idea if any of the above tastes decent.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

This doesn't sound very far removed from just using heavy whipping cream in any case.  The only thing missing between heavy whipping cream and butter, is the buttermilk right?  So... not seeing that much of a difference.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> My poor ol' engine requires 103 octane in the morning...
> 
> (I use a 3/4 cup of grounds per pot)
> 
> They carry this at the local mom-n-pop grocers...I'll give it a try..





> LOL, gross.
> 
> 
> 
> No you're not...trust me.
> 
> When my 15 year old Farberware perk died unexpectedly one morning I pulled out the old stovetop camping perk and used that until my husband won a coffee pot in a golf tournament. I come by $#@! in the weirdest ways.


The solution to both issues, and my own go-to coffee brewer:



Coffee 5x as strong, twice as smooth, and there is almost nothing to go wrong with a manual brewer.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

You can actually make whole pots with the above brewer, it's just labor intensive.  It's kinda worth it though, since the coffee is so much better.  

Close the stopper, put coffee in it for a whole pot, put 4:00 on a timer, fill with water just off boil, and start the timer.

At 3:05 drain the coffee, at 2:55 ish (when container is on the verge but not quite empty) close the stopper and re-fill with water just off the boil.

At 2:05 drain the coffee, at 1:55 ish (when the container is on the verge but not quite empty) close the stopper and re-fill with water just off the boil.

At 1:05 drain the coffee, at :55 ish (when container is on the verge but not quite empty) close the stopper and re-fill with water just off the boil.

At :05 drain the coffee, leave the stopper open, and when the container is almost empty rinse the grounds through with the remaining water to fill your pot.

Voila, a whole pot made with an immersion pour-over dripper.  

Not quite as strong and smooth as the single cup method, but certainly 2-3 times stronger than a "normal" dripper coffee, and a fair to middlin bit smoother than that same 'normal' cup.

I have always been a pot a day drinker, and without trying or wanting to drink less, brewing this way I drink 1-2 cups a day.  The coffee is so much richer, I stay 'coffee satisfied' for a lot longer.  I also have a reusable k-cup, but when I use that I always want another cup a lot sooner.

----------


## eduardo89

> You can actually make whole pots with the above brewer, it's just labor intensive.  It's kinda worth it though, since the coffee is so much better.


Meh, I just use one of these on the stove:

----------


## green73

> Meh, I just use one of these on the stove:


Get serious or gtfo

----------


## eduardo89

> Get serious or gtfo


I make coffee about once a month. 99% of the time I pay someone to make it for me.

----------


## donnay

> Get serious or gtfo


I use my press pot when we go camping.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Get serious or gtfo


^^ That, and this:



Are basically the same idea.  I just like the idea of being able to fix coffee for four people if/when it comes to that.

----------


## Suzanimal

> this isn't new.  what is cream, but unchurned unsalted butter?





> This doesn't sound very far removed from just using heavy whipping cream in any case.  The only thing missing between heavy whipping cream and butter, is the buttermilk right?  So... not seeing that much of a difference.



I didn't think of it that way...

That looks like a pretty sweet little coffee maker ya got there Gunny.

----------


## green73

> I make coffee about once a month. 99% of the time I pay someone to make it for me.


mmyes, and I suppose you only drink the finest Ethiopian Harar. mmyes.

----------


## eduardo89

> mmyes, and I suppose you only drink the finest Ethiopian Harar. mmyes.


No, I usually drink Colombian coffee. I'm not that picky, the booze usually overpowers the coffee taste anyway.

----------


## FunkBuddha

i once knew a general contractor who put meth in his coffee. That was 20 years ago. I wonder what his teeth look like now.

As for me, I like my coffee like I like my women. Strong, black, and bitter.

----------


## green73

> i once knew a general contractor who put meth in his coffee. That was 20 years ago. I wonder what his teeth look like now.
> 
> As for me, I like my coffee like I like my women. Strong, black, and bitter.


I'm quite fond of saying that too--without the bitter part (but that is funny!).

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I didn't think of it that way...
> 
> That looks like a pretty sweet little coffee maker ya got there Gunny.


I imagine it would probably have nearly the same effect while leaving your coffee almost black.  There will be a taste difference, the absence of the buttermilk may have more of an effect than you imagine.  I may have to try this, but I would just be guessing as to how much to use.

----------


## Dr.3D

> Meh, I just use one of these on the stove:


Yup, that right there and a can of Café Bustelo Espresso and I'm good.

----------


## FunkBuddha

> I'm quite fond of saying that too--without the bitter part (but that is funny!).


I told my dad that one Christmas morning while my wife of cherokee/german descent was in the room making a pot of coffee. He didn't know what to say.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I didn't think of it that way...
> 
> That looks like a pretty sweet little coffee maker ya got there Gunny.


The Clever Dripper is a lot easier to use, really, but it's plastic, so over time it develops cracks, more fragile, harder to clean.

There are glass drippers without stoppers, but I like immersion, so I went with this ceramic one, that has a stopper.

One of the biggest differences I have noticed is that you really do want to fill it once with boiled water and let it sit for half a minute before draining it, stopping it, and then putting the coffee in.  Otherwise the ceramic will chill the water too fast and that will lower the extraction.



ETA: to be fair, I have brutally used my clever dripper for 3 years now, with multiple drinkers it probably averages 3 times a day for three years.  I was using stretchy-tape to hold the cracks together when I finally ordered the BonaVita.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I use my press pot when we go camping.


That's pretty fancy, mine looks like this...except dirtier - it was my parents.






> i once knew a general contractor who put meth in his coffee. That was 20 years ago. I wonder what his teeth look like now.
> 
> As for me, I like my coffee like I like my women. Strong, black, and bitter.


LOL!




> I imagine it would probably have nearly the same effect while leaving your coffee almost black.  There will be a taste difference, the absence of the buttermilk may have more of an effect than you imagine.  I may have to try this, but I would just be guessing as to how much to use.


I would guess somewhere between a pat and Paula Deen would be the appropriate amount. I'm going to experiment tomorrow.

----------


## Icymudpuppy

Cream, butter, the only difference is churned vs unchurned.

----------


## Feeding the Abscess

I use coconut oil in dark black coffee before workouts. If I want to change the taste I add a little stevia and cinnamon or nutmeg. I just drop the coconut oil in right after making the coffee, melts pretty quickly that way.

----------


## donnay

> That's pretty fancy, mine looks like this...except dirtier - it was my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!


I used to use this for camping.



Those were the days I used to drink mud.  LOL!

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Cream, butter, the only difference is churned vs unchurned.


and you drain out the buttermilk.  So there would really be almost no coloring or lightening, and the buttermilk likely changes the texture of the flavor.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> That's pretty fancy, mine looks like this...except dirtier - it was my parents.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL!
> 
> 
> ...


I still have a camping stovetop perk around.  perks make amazing coffee, but I have been avoiding aluminum for cooking.  

I plan to try the butter thing tomorrow too.   Definitely 'sweet cream unsalted butter' though.  no added sugar either of course, that's what they call it around here.  The important part is unsalted.

----------


## Tod

I just use heavy whipping cream in mine and skip the churning.

----------


## donnay

> I still have a camping stovetop perk around.  perks make amazing coffee, but I have been *avoiding aluminum for cooking*.



That is the very reason I stopped using the peculator--aluminum is no good.

----------


## Suzanimal

> I still have a camping stovetop perk around.  perks make amazing coffee, but I have been avoiding aluminum for cooking.  
> 
> I plan to try the butter thing tomorrow too.   Definitely 'sweet cream unsalted butter' though.  no added sugar either of course, that's what they call it around here.  The important part is unsalted.





> I just use heavy whipping cream in mine and skip the churning.


If I have any heavy whipping cream, I'm making whipped cream and eating it all.Yum!




> That is the very reason I stopped using the peculator--aluminum is no good.


Okay, what's wrong with aluminum

----------


## donnay

> If I have any heavy whipping cream, I'm making whipped cream and eating it all.Yum!
> 
> 
> 
> *Okay, what's wrong with aluminum*




Alzheimer's, Parkinson's and MS connection.

----------


## green73

> Alzheimer's, Parkinson's and MS connection.


Now I just recently acquired a couple military issue aluminium canteens. I'm thinking it's safe. What do you think?

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> I just use heavy whipping cream in mine and skip the churning.


I agree, but at the end of the day, thinking PAW/SHTF or other logistic crisis, butter stores longer, local dairy producers will likely have more of it, and it may end up being an efficient replacement for real cream when civilisation goes sideways.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> Now I just recently acquired a couple military issue aluminium canteens. I'm thinking it's safe. What do you think?


The neurological diseases listed have a connection to higher serum aluminum.  How or why that comes about I do not know, but I do know that I avoid aluminum in cookware, soda cans, food cans.  Regardless of the actual mechanism behind aluminum and alzheimer's I'd rather not encourage it by adding fuel to the fire.

----------


## dannno

> this isn't new.  what is cream, but unchurned unsalted butter?


If you get grass fed cream then go for it, but that $#@! only lasts a few days in the fridge.. it is going to get mighty expensive.. Grass fed butter on the other hand will last in your fridge a lot longer .. It's also pretty cheap since they import a ton of grass fed butter from Ireland. 

I recommend Kerrygold, it will look like this but probably say grass fed on the label:

----------


## green73

> The neurological diseases listed have a connection to higher serum aluminum.  How or why that comes about I do not know, but I do know that I avoid aluminum in cookware, soda cans, food cans.  Regardless of the actual mechanism behind aluminum and alzheimer's I'd rather not encourage it by adding fuel to the fire.


Well, I'll keep them empty in the meantime. It will add time down the line if I ever have to bug out.

----------


## Suzanimal

Well I feel like a sucker, I just replaced our plastic water bottles with aluminum because they were "safer". WTF? I guess I'll just go back to mason jars, that's what we used when I was kid.

----------


## donnay

> Now I just recently acquired a couple military issue aluminium canteens. I'm thinking it's safe. What do you think?


I don't know if they are food safe.  I am with Gunny on this one, I try to stay away from aluminum as much as possible.  Stainless steel is okay, don't they have stainless steel canteens?

----------


## tod evans

> Now I just recently acquired a couple military issue aluminium canteens. I'm thinking it's safe. What do you think?


It's probably been anodized...

----------


## DamianTV

> I don't know if they are food safe.  I am with Gunny on this one, I try to stay away from aluminum as much as possible.  Stainless steel is okay, don't they have stainless steel canteens?


What about deodorants?  The typical cheap active ingredient contains aluminum...

----------


## donnay

> What about deodorants?  The typical cheap active ingredient contains aluminum...



Antiperspirants and many deodorants have aluminum.  Aluminum salts clogs the lymph nodes.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> What about deodorants?  The typical cheap active ingredient contains aluminum...


Not all of them do, and I am an ingredient hawk.  I watch there too.  The one I prefer but it's hard to find uses ionized silver.

----------


## fr33

I prefer coffee black.

----------


## brushfire

A little cream, no butter...  I just picked up some Yemen Mocha Harazi.  I haven't roasted it yet, but I'm looking forward to doing so very soon.

----------


## donnay

> I prefer coffee black.


Black with coconut oil for the win!

----------


## Acala

Yup.  I put unsalted butter in my coffee.  Grass-fed kerry gold.  I whip it with a little battery-powered frother.  Yum.  The only problem with it is that it doesn't do well in a thermos.  It needs to be consumed shortly after preparation.  Oh, and you usually can't buy it that way in a coffee shop.

----------


## Suzanimal

Tried the coconut oil this morning, not impressed. I'll try the butter tomorrow.

----------


## donnay

> Tried the coconut oil this morning, not impressed. I'll try the butter tomorrow.


It takes some getting use to.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I tried this, BTW, and it _kinda_ worked.  It WAS in fact missing 'something.'  I normally use heavy cream in my coffee, just the butter alone I didn't much like, but I could tell that it was "pointing" in the same direction as the cream.  What ended up working really well was using less than 1/4 of the cream I normally do, and the rest by weight in butter.  That actually worked really well.  

So, a pat and a half of unsalted butter, and it cuts my cream use by 3/4 at least, and it's quite drinkable.  But black with just butter?  Pass.

Will I be changing the way I take my coffee?  LOL no.

I ended up using the Kerrygold BTW:




> If you get grass fed cream then go for it, but that $#@! only lasts a few days in the fridge.. it is going to get mighty expensive.. Grass fed butter on the other hand will last in your fridge a lot longer .. It's also pretty cheap since they import a ton of grass fed butter from Ireland. 
> 
> I recommend Kerrygold, it will look like this but probably say grass fed on the label:

----------

